# Wicked Elf Pale Ale Recipe ?



## Chuckie (20/10/12)

Hi All,
I had a Wicked Elf Pale Ale from The Little Brewing Company in Port Maquarie the other day and it was REALLY nice.
I was wondering if anyone has a extract recipe (or similar) for one of these ? I'd like to give it a crack.
Thanks,
Andrew

_______________________________
Currently brewing:
Beez Neez Honey Lager Clone
Crownie Clone
Stone & Wood Pacific Ale Clone


----------



## brettprevans (20/10/12)

Search and ye shall find...

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...5Cwicked+elf%5C


----------



## Chuckie (20/10/12)

Thanks, lots of discussion on it there, but no K&K recipes for it which was my question LOL ?

 



citymorgue2 said:


> Search and ye shall find...
> 
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...5Cwicked+elf%5C


----------



## bruce86 (20/10/12)

have you got the spread sheet? maybe you could use it and your knowledge of the beer to start trying to nail a clone. 

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...mp;#entry802806

post 391 i think


----------



## Chuckie (20/10/12)

Hi Bruce,
Yes, thanks, I've got the spreadsheet but my expertise (12 brews to date) is not enough to get the recipe (style) right.
Even reading through the info on the discussions in the post above one brewer says it uses 100% Saaz and the label on the stubbie says its Cascade (which according to my tastebuds seems right). So theres some dispute there anyway.
I just thought if someone had already brewed it then it might be at least close  
Cheers,
Andrew



bruce86 said:


> have you got the spread sheet? maybe you could use it and your knowledge of the beer to start trying to nail a clone.
> 
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...mp;#entry802806
> 
> post 391 i think


----------



## brettprevans (20/10/12)

Chuckie said:


> Thanks, lots of discussion on it there, but no K&K recipes for it which was my question LOL ?


Actually u asked for an extract recipe. K&k isnt extract. 
If ur beer knowledge isnt up to scratch then this is a good chance to learn and gett up to speed.

Edit. With k&k tge closest youll get it a tin of pale ale and then follow tge hop achedule. Of the othrr recipes.


----------



## Thylacoleo (22/10/12)

Having never tried the beer... It sounds like a single-hop APA, with bit of extra malt character.

Have you steeped crystal malts in your previous brews? Boiled hops?

You can also convert all grain to extract fairly easily with the spreadsheet by replacing the grains that require mashing with the appropriate (unhopped) extracts and steeping the prescribed crystal malts (toggling the weights to hit the target gravities).

If you've got a standard Pale Ale recipe in the spreadsheet that you like, you could adapt that. Perhaps try with your crystal malts, go 85% light crystal and 15% dark crystal to up the maltiness (e.g. 255g light crystal, 45g dark crystal). And only use cascade, instead of your preferred combination. Use an american ale yeast, like US05 or the Wyeast liquid equivalent (Wyeast 1056).

I'd try something like:
3kg Light LME
0.6kg Light DME

255g Light Crystal
45g Dark Crystal

"Cascade 60 min - 33 IBU
Cascade 10 min - 8 IBU
Cascade Flameout - 2grams per L of final vol. (e.g. 46g~ for 23L final volume)"
(hops bill stolen from Fourstar over here http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...howtopic=31905)

Hope that helps... (Also open for correction on the malts from a more experienced brewer than me)


----------



## Chuckie (27/10/12)

Thanks for that. A reply with suggestions is much better than the previous poster (learn it yourself! :angry: )

So, no I haven't steeped crystal malts but it doesn't sound too hard so I might give it a bash with your recipe. 
Yep, done my fair share of hop boiling (14th brew now)
Yes, it tastes like a single hop, malty, IPA too.
Thanks for your help.
Will see how it goes.
Chers,
Andrew



Thylacoleo said:


> Having never tried the beer... It sounds like a single-hop APA, with bit of extra malt character.
> 
> Have you steeped crystal malts in your previous brews? Boiled hops?
> 
> ...


----------



## brettprevans (27/10/12)

Should we come over and brew it for u as well? 
Information is there. Why should we repost it. And i gave u an answer. I just didnt spoon feed u. Sorry for thinking people should take a little initiative themselves. 

if u do the research, then dont understand something then ask a question. a lot of us take a lot of time and effort to document and post up info to be used, so it irks us when people ignore it and want to be spoon fed.

Now. U say u havent steeped crystal? Are u just adding hops to tins of coopers? If ur using maltextract then u should have been steeping spec grains by now. Crystal is just a type of spec grain. Just follow the same proccess. And i suggest u read the beginner k&k, extract guideson here or read (book or internet version) 'how to brew' by john palmer. Or have a browse through the book article on the wiki that reviews a tonne of brewing books and choose an appropriate one for ur level of brewing.


----------



## Thylacoleo (30/10/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> Should we come over and brew it for u as well?
> Information is there. Why should we repost it. And i gave u an answer. I just didnt spoon feed u. Sorry for thinking people should take a little initiative themselves.
> 
> if u do the research, then dont understand something then ask a question. a lot of us take a lot of time and effort to document and post up info to be used, so it irks us when people ignore it and want to be spoon fed.
> ...



I think that's being a bit harsh. Isn't the point of this community about sharing knowledge? Just responding with a link (which doesn't actually work when I click it, although Bruce's does) isn't at all helpful (even when the link does work). If you think the question isn't worth your time, or you don't want to share your own experience with a new homebrewer, then don't waste your time and don't reply.

Personal research and scouring the site can only get you so far. Sometimes it's really hard to consolidate and condense the information that's spread over god-knows-how-many threads. You can pick up so much, but sometimes it's hard to know where to go next. Then you should be able to ask a question without being told to use the search tool.

I was happy to take the time and offer some of my newly-gained experience with someone who's in a similar position to me. I'm just a newbie myself and getting into extract brews, and I thought I'd contribute some of the things I've picked up through searching and filtering.

A lot of the threads were AG. Perhaps you could have offered tips on converting all-grain to extract? I know that info is out there too, but at the very minimum suggesting to the dude that that's what he's probably going to need to do would have been nice. Still requires initiative to pull it off, but it points him in the right direction.

The recipe I offered was extract only, with un-hopped malt extract. I thought I'd offer that option because, while not a K&K (as you pointed out, he did say extract initially, not K&K), extract is the natural progression and could offer a new, fun challenge on brew day. With the spreadsheet, it's all laid out how to do it. It did mean I took the next step too, but I was interested in converting the AG recipe myself for my own sake and it also demonstrated how easily AG can be converted (rather than just telling him to look up how to do it). I'm sure Andrew will be able to have a crack himself next time, or even tweak my suggestion to his own preferences (my suggestion certainly isn't the last word on how to make an extract Wicked Elf, by any means).

I didn't feel like I was spoon feeding at all. I was just sharing my recent experience.

Hope it goes well on brew-day, Andrew! The spreadsheet should steer you in the right direction with the steeping (i.e. how much water, temp and for how long) in the BREWDAY tab. I look forward to hearing how it goes!

Cheers,
James.


----------



## Chuckie (30/10/12)

Thanks James,
I appreciate you taking the time out to not only initially reply but to also give your thoughts below.
It gives me fair that there is people out there to give not only a bit of info but direction as well.
I guess, like any hobby or interest, there are complete tossers out there too.
Again, thanks for your help.
When I get a recipe or 2 for the Wicked Elf PA I'll be sure to post it for others to have a crack at.
Cheers,
Andrew



Thylacoleo said:


> I think that's being a bit harsh. Isn't the point of this community about sharing knowledge? Just responding with a link (which doesn't actually work when I click it, although Bruce's does) isn't at all helpful (even when the link does work). If you think the question isn't worth your time, or you don't want to share your own experience with a new homebrewer, then don't waste your time and don't reply.
> 
> Personal research and scouring the site can only get you so far. Sometimes it's really hard to consolidate and condense the information that's spread over god-knows-how-many threads. You can pick up so much, but sometimes it's hard to know where to go next. Then you should be able to ask a question without being told to use the search tool.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thylacoleo (31/10/12)

Chuckie said:


> Thanks James,
> I appreciate you taking the time out to not only initially reply but to also give your thoughts below.
> It gives me fair that there is people out there to give not only a bit of info but direction as well.
> I guess, like any hobby or interest, there are complete tossers out there too.
> ...



No worries Andrew, any time. I guess I just got the shits with some of the snarky responses you got, and especially when it also felt a little directed at me for apparently "spoon feeding."

Cheers,
James.


----------



## Jay Cee (31/10/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> Should we come over and brew it for u as well?
> Information is there. Why should we repost it. And i gave u an answer. I just didnt spoon feed u. Sorry for thinking people should take a little initiative themselves.
> 
> if u do the research, then dont understand something then ask a question. a lot of us take a lot of time and effort to document and post up info to be used, so it irks us when people ignore it and want to be spoon fed.



Actually, mostly it only irks YOU. The only posts I seem to read from you in my short time here are attacking people for not searching. Chill the hell out, son. It's an internet forum.


----------

